# T-Mobile Tuesdays Free 15.00 code + More Freebies



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Only For T-mobile customers

Download the T-mobile tuesday app from IOS or Android Market

Lyft* (6/21/2016)

Lyft Code valid for *one (1) Lyft ride* up to $15. (Meaning cannot stack multiple code to use on a single ride. One code per ride.
*Codes will expire within 24 hours* of being sent by Lyft (assume when you get the code from T-mobile APP, Must redeem the code within 24 hours!!!!).
*Credit will expire within 24 hours* of Code redemption (must use the credit for Lyft ride within 24 hours)


----------

